# 'A Scottish School' - Bell Baxter demolition



## foz101 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello strangers 

I saw this posted on youtube. Another one down. I see the guy has found a few pics of the place online too.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVW3N0Yxn88[/ame]


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 15, 2012)

what a shame. it looks like it was a nice building too. they could of at least reclaimed the stones. but that would lose them money i guess.


----------



## RichardB (Feb 15, 2012)

Happy days, only 32 years too late. I see he's got one of my pictures in there.

This is what's planned to replace it, 30 "affordable" homes, retaining the eyesore façade.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 15, 2012)

What a waste, looked a great building?


----------

